# New 90 Gallon :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oyy... What a start lol

So we finally moved to a great new apt and one of the deals was to get rid of more of my tanks. Bob's afraid to scare of landlords with the aquariums.

So I broke down two 20 gallons and a 30 gallon to purchase one 90 gallon and one 75 on a really nice tube stand. We picked up the tanks from Luckies, who were wonderful btw 

With the move we had been a bit strapped so I thought I would try some new gravels and soils with the tank. I couldnt seem to find any of the shults aquatic soil anywhere and Bob was a bit impatient for me to get the tank started up. (so was i.. lol)

So we hit a nursery that Tabatha had shown me a bit ago that has a nice selection of plants. We found these bags of aquatic soil for only 6.99! I read the bag over kinda worried that it would be a huge mess considering the tank was already full of fish and stuff. (Had to do it that way for the move)

It said that the soil would sink and not cloud the water.. LIES! Rofl...

So right now we have a wonderful 90 thats brown/black and you can sometimes see the fish. UTC was lucky enough to see it and was kinda shocked LOL. Very embarasing thats for sure. heh.

But I'll update with photos of my lovely mistake and I hope it turns out to be really something someday. 

Quick stats

90 gallon
current filter, fluval 204 (Will be upgraded)
24" HO T5's (will be upgraded)
Extra PH with quick filter
Aquasoil


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Woooow. I wish I had a 90 and 75!

Pics Pics!!


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Nice! i picked my 90 and stand up from luckies also, getting that 75 in time.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup yup! I will get pics as soon as I locate that cord to upload my photos.  Its somewhere in box land..

Yea I thought it was a good deal, the tanks are really nice and the guys carried it all out for me.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

nice ....congrats ...

does luckys have a wall stand ... for 10,12 and 30 gl ?
where is his store .. thanks


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

congrats!!! nice i hope you put your orante in the 90


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

naw she got the 75 for now because bob wanted the main tank to be the planted more showy one. 

I am not really sure if they have wall stands there blossom but you can always check with them. They are pretty good for bringing in things for people if you ask for it.

There store is in markham just outside of toronto. If you go to pacific mall and go behind the mall itself there is a smaller mall there. Inside and upstairs you'll see Lucky's. Nice people there.

Game plan might change on the 90 gallon. Bobs (and me..) not pleased with how long its taking to clear and I do massive water changes on the thing every other day. 

Havent planned on which gravel I might go with as of yet.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome Cid, looking forward to some photos!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

We broke down today and did a major redo on the tank. 

Dug out a bit of the soil which the plants loved, just would not settle, and topped off with a simple black gravel. So now the tank goes something like this...

Top to bottom, florite, aquatic soil and black gravel lol. Doesn't look too terrible either.

I lost a bit of my plants during the move and my set up is pretty thrown together, fish don't really seem to mind thou. 

Bob did a lot of the work and was really into the tank, it was nice sharing some of the dirty work with him lol. He's gunna help me find my camera cord sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds like yuo are going to have fun with this one 

What fish are you keeping in it?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh i never did say did I ? LOL sorry about that 

I have some oldies in the tank. I lost some during the move sadly but a good chunk made it

3 gara gara
3 flying fox
2 banjo fish (lumpy and krinkle)
trio of BN's
3 female betta
Mix of cories, I gotta work on their numbers as I lost a couple
6 old cardinals
I had rummies, but they didn't make the move. I am really not surprised. Poor things. I'll be getting them again when the tank is more stable
Mix of platies
Shrimp
10 odessa barbs
1 LF rosy barb
1 male flag fish

i... think that's it.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Jackson said:


> Sounds like yuo are going to have fun with this one
> 
> What fish are you keeping in it?


Anyone can have fun with a 90 

Okay okay that is just my jealousy talking.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Ohh i never did say did I ? LOL sorry about that
> 
> I have some oldies in the tank. I lost some during the move sadly but a good chunk made it
> 
> ...


Nice mix of fish 

Rummies are the worst when moving or even diong water changes. I have a bunch and when I do water changes they all play dead for a good 30 mins LOL I even drop the water in very slowly but they still do it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee ross! ^^ 

Yea I was really hoping since I had great luck with them, i lost some 6 year old head and tail lites too. That was a bummer, I love how long these fish last. <3

My panda cories are a-okay which makes me happy


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> awee ross! ^^
> 
> Yea I was really hoping since I had great luck with them, i lost some 6 year old head and tail lites too. That was a bummer, I love how long these fish last. <3
> 
> My panda cories are a-okay which makes me happy


What types of cory do you have in there excluding the Pandas?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Umm I am not very good with cory types, some of them came with the other fish about 6 years ago.

I have a couple of these guys, more spots I think. 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=4469

And some common spotted ones...


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

no pics?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

still haven't located the darn camera cord LOL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay here is a really eewwww photo of the tank. I am way too embarrased to show any hint of how it looked like before. Think.. Brown. A big brown square..

The light on there just shows how big of a tank I had before. Only a 20 long :3










Think.. Brown. A big brown square..

As you can see its still super murky. Gotta update the filters and lights. Need more plants as well.

Please forgive the state of the plants in there too, the poor things had to live in some darkness for a while.

Once we get off of this shut down and some money comes in I hope to get some more great plants for this tank. Get everyone more comfortable.

The BN's have spawned and the cories did too but ate their eggs. lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

so how big is the tank below???



another 90???


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

wow nice tank is that black gravel or black sand?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

naw a 75 

This one lives in there
kinda hard to see her...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

shark said:


> wow nice tank is that black gravel or black sand?


Its...actually a mess of different stuff.

The bottom would be a flourite mix, then some aquatic soil and just some regular black gravel to weight down that stupid soil.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Its...actually a mess of different stuff.
> 
> The bottom would be a flourite mix, then some aquatic soil and just some regular black gravel to weight down that stupid soil.


oo well it looks very nice^^....wow i luv how your ornate looks amazing colour that green on her and the black in the aquarium is amazing combination   i luv it


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

she is looking a bit greener in that tank, but she is pretty yellow normally


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

looks good! what are you doing to clear the water? some carbon or extra sponges in the filter might help if you haven't already tried that. gotta love it when stuff like that happens.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya the next time I get into the filter I have some filter floss to help clear out some of that hanging sooty stuff 

Yup I would love more plants.. I dunno if i ever showed you the old tank. It was...plant crazy.

went from a 30 gallon









to a crammed 20 gallon in hopes to move soon lol









Rummies..  Just cause lol (I did loose these guys in the move  )









So I hope to get it a bit more filled in..:3 Now the tank is finally tall enough for the poor plants. heh

Thanks for looking  Sorry for the wait


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

those are some nice pics. i LOVE the look of that 30g, and the crammed 20g. cute rummies. it's too bad you lost them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awee thanks blue  Once I get the hardware sorted out I hope to get more.

Just a small update. Bob wanted guppies so we went out to als and picked some up. He's pretty picky about which ones he likes but we walked out with some nice ones. 

The BN pleco fry are out and about now, I don't know how they are doing or where they are.. I hope they are simply hiding. There are two dangers in the tank which are two banjo cats but I don't see them gobbing up 100+ fry in one night....but we'll see i guess lol

New filter today and new light! Not so pleased with the light but it will grow on me I guess. I picked up a 48" aqualight. I am used to the SW version being so bright but its okay. lol..

The filter we picked up is a Rena XP3 which does about 175 gph w/o media. (i assume) Should help me clear up the tank water. Still a bit sooty. 

We did a bad splurge on the CC XD oops......


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Charged up the batteries only to have them last for one shot..  lol

Ahh well, at least I got one out of them.

Sunstar let me take home her big ole barb and added him to the tank. He's zipping around like mad having a good time  I added some more plants as well.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Tore the tank apart tonight. Why do I always get into these moods when I could use an early bedtime! lol

I have no idea how its going to turn out.. Finally got to put in some of that black sand from Tom and carb  Thanks you guys <3

Can't get over just how giant some plants get...










Bin of plants and fish









Moar plants!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Tore the tank apart tonight. Why do I always get into these moods *when I could use an early bedtime! lol*
> 
> I have no idea how its going to turn out.. Finally got to put in some of that black sand from Tom and carb  Thanks you guys <3


LOL I hear ya, I just did the same thing, pruning and pruning...then rearranging...even though I have no school tomorrow, I could easily just do it tomorrow


----------

